# Just a short carb story



## hdman97 (May 25, 2006)

I fixed a lawn tractor the other day for this Blond down the street.
She said it ran rough. All I did was cleanout the crud in the carb.
When the Blond stopped back to pick it up she said "well what was
wrong with it?"
I replied " Crap In the Carb"
She said "How often do I have to do that?"

hehe.... Thought you carb guys would like that one.


----------



## big ed (Jul 29, 2006)

pictures wheres the pictures


----------



## jetrail (Dec 7, 2005)

funny stuff there :lol:


----------



## bobotech (Oct 6, 2006)

Snicker. 

I love it when people misinterpret something that was fixed.


----------

